# Favorite Cons You've Been To?



## Alopecoid (May 4, 2018)

I'm planning on going to a few furcons next year and trying to decide which ones to attend. What are your guys favorite conventions that you've been to, and what did you like most about them?


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (May 4, 2018)

Kemoket!


----------



## Dmc10398 (May 7, 2018)

I really enjoyed MFF last year but hey AZFC is in my home town so its a 50/50 tie


----------



## x_eleven (Jun 8, 2018)

Alopecoid said:


> I'm planning on going to a few furcons next year and trying to decide which ones to attend. What are your guys favorite conventions that you've been to, and what did you like most about them?



Menagerie
AnthrOhio
Fur Reality


----------



## KiokuChan (Jul 22, 2018)

Mikazuki Marazhu said:


> Kemoket!


That sounds so amazing *___*


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 22, 2018)

Anthro New England is my home convention.


----------

